# Too many low grade cherries... not sure what to do with em.



## lunawolf (6 mo ago)

Yeahhh my cherries are breeding like crazy and I have no clue what to do with them. BigAls is the only lfs that buys fish in Hamilton and they currently don't want them, which is a pain.
Took a rubbermaid tub and turned it into a temporary holding tank for the small ones since they're swarming my small tank. 

Anyone have suggestions? Currently debating tossing them up on kijiji at 2 for a buck once they grow a bit more, but I'm unsure if anyone will even buy them since there are others already selling in the area.


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

How many do you have? And where are you located (approximately) in Hamilton?


----------



## lunawolf (6 mo ago)

Somewhere between 20 and 30 at best guess right now, but it may be more. I have to pull more of them from my tank. They're a bit hard to count as most are currently about 1/4 grown. I'm in the downtown area.


----------



## Mau (6 mo ago)

I was happy to buy my first shrimp for a Walstad tank for cheap, most aren't going for less than $2 so you may have an edge. Or maybe you can start these low tech tanks for gifting too, if they are self-sustaining I can see many friends and classrooms wanting one.


----------



## lunawolf (6 mo ago)

I'm likely going to pop an ad on kijii, I also may have arranged to trade some for an old tank so I can get the others out of the tub they're in atm. I'll also likely toss an ad up on here to cover all the bases.
I knew they bred a lot when i got them... but I think I underestimated just how much. 😅


----------

